# Muster For Nemesis Crown



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Are any of you guys mustering for nemesis crown. I'm expanding my Orc and Goblins. Have already got an extra 2 battleforces and will be adding black orcs to the mix when they come round.


----------



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

I wanna get Woodelves as they are so cool models. not sure what will get yet though. so mnay lovely choices


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm going to dust off my tzeentch chaos, and paint up my marauders... might add a unit of black orcs


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I'll be bring out my empire again


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Got the plastic black orcs today so now i just need to start glueing and painting


----------



## Dala'Karn (Mar 29, 2007)

ah torealis a fellow worshipper of Tzeentch , i'll be joining in the frey just need to get round to painting my warriors and repaint me giant.


----------



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

got some WE now so getting rdy for the war.


----------

